
Mozilla to let enterprises build custom Firefox browsers - soundsop
http://www.goodgearguide.com.au/article/306685/mozilla_let_enterprises_build_custom_firefox_browsers
======
tlrobinson
They are "letting" them, or "helping" them? Firefox has always been open
source, after all.

~~~
jrockway
This was my initial reaction, but I think it's just bad writing. The headline
should have been "MoFo offers new branded bulk-installer product" or similar.

------
jauco
Will this also allow you to preset some about:config settings?

~~~
jauco
nevermind, you apperently can already do that. (
[http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/custom-firefox-
inst...](http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/custom-firefox-install-
part-1) )

------
zouhair
You mean like Flock?

